# Is this a normal 1943 Coca Cola bottle color? Or repro?



## Coca-Cola (Jan 18, 2020)

I found this ODD colored Coca-Cola bottle and am unsure about it. It is a lime green almost looks like Uranium glass... Has anyone seen one like it? Or is it just a repro? It is in suspiciously fantastic condition.....


----------



## shotdwn (Jan 18, 2020)

It is a real Coca Cola bottle. The older bottles like that varied in color depending on which glass house made them. I have also seen them in a light blue color.


----------



## slugplate (Jan 18, 2020)

I don't believe it's a repro. To use a common city like Seattle would not even make up for the cost of the glass if the bottle sold. If they were going to repro a bottle, it would have to be of a much higher value and much more rare.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 18, 2020)

I have a 1944 dug up from normandy and because of the need for copper during the war.(copper is used to make glass green) banned during the war. My bottle is clear. Has no city. Filled by mobile bottling trailers that could move with the war front. I will dig it out and send in a picture for you.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jan 18, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I have a 1944 dug up from normandy and because of the need for copper during the war.(copper is used to make glass green) banned during the war. My bottle is clear. Has no city. Filled by mobile bottling trailers that could move with the war front. I will dig it out and send in a picture for you.



I've seen pictures of bottles like that before, apparently there are thousands of them lying in the jungles of Pacific islands where the American soldiers were stationed during the war.  Funny thing is that the clear army-issue bottles are almost the same as the Canadian ones, which also were clear and didn't have cities.  As far as I know they never made clear hobbleskirts for domestic US use though.


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 18, 2020)

I have a few clear 1944 Cokes. LEON.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 18, 2020)

I guess i don't need to post my picture now. Nice colection of clear cokes. I don't like litter but i sure am glad for the ones i find. Love hate relationship.


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Jan 19, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I guess i don't need to post my picture now. Nice colection of clear cokes. I don't like litter but i sure am glad for the ones i find. Love hate relationship.



 Robby if it wasn't for people "littering" years ago, us bottle collectors would all be out of business now , lol. I love finding old Cokes laying in the woods and on roadsides. They are starting to be found less anymore.


----------



## Screwtop (Jan 19, 2020)

I picked up a heartbreaker ice blue Coca Cola bottle once, shattered to bits. They come in a few different shades. I have one from McAllen Texas that's a lighter color green than my darker color green bottle from Washington PA.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Jan 19, 2020)

It is a real bottle and not a reproduction because Patent D bottles were not reproduced.  However the December 25, 1923 patent "Christmas" Coke bottles were. And Seattle was one of the cities reproduced for that.


----------



## JLJ74 (Jan 22, 2020)

Hello I am new to this site. I have a bunch of old bottles that I may want to sell if anyone is interested


----------



## Screwtop (Jan 22, 2020)

JLJ74 said:


> Hello I am new to this site. I have a bunch of old bottles that I may want to sell if anyone is interested




Please use the For Sale/Trade section of this forum.


----------



## Antenna (Jan 22, 2020)

This is genuine, in the 1960's the coke bottles were returned to the factory to be washed and refilled. WE used to have fun at the coke machine by placing a bet with mates who could get the farthest away marked bottle. I was in Albany NY and that bottle WASH was washington , would not be a winner would need bottle marked detroit or other city.


----------



## Bamascollectors (Jan 22, 2020)

JLJ74 said:


> Hello I am new to this site. I have a bunch of old bottles that I may want to sell if anyone is interested


Is this what's considered a war bottle? I've heard this b4.


----------



## Bamascollectors (Jan 22, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> I have a few clear 1944 Cokes. LEON.View attachment 201608


I see you're still at it ... lol.


----------



## Bamascollectors (Jan 22, 2020)

Coca-Cola said:


> I found this ODD colored Coca-Cola bottle and am unsure about it. It is a lime green almost looks like Uranium glass... Has anyone seen one like it? Or is it just a repro? It is in suspiciously fantastic condition.....
> 
> View attachment 201598View attachment 201599View attachment 201600


Here's 3 of mine. Left to right, Chattanooga TN, Pat'd Nov. 16 1915. Huntsv




ille AL. Pat'd 105529 and another  Pat D Dec 25 1923 Huntsville AL.


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 22, 2020)

Bamascollectors said:


> I see you're still at it ... lol.





Do I know you from before? LEON.


----------



## sunrunner (Jan 24, 2020)

the recipe for the color was changed . no copper so the blue showed up . after the war they want back to adding copper.


----------

